# i think my new rat might be pregnant?



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

This is my first time owning rats. My female rat got sort of fat and I think there are little dots where the nipples are??? A friend who is a biologist said they might just mean she's maturing . they aren't popping out but you can see little dots. Is there anything I should know health wise about pregnant rats? Do I need to feed her anything special? Should I separate her from her friend rat who is about 5 weeks old? If she is pregnant I'm giving the babies to my friend who will take them to a guy who kills rats humanely so they can be snake food. Will it upset the mother if I take the babies too early??? What should I do?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

You should check into galastop rather then letting the pregnancy continue then killing the pups. There are enough rats being used for snake food, why add to the number? Please give other options some thought. Also, if she's 5 weeks old like her cage mate then the likelihood of pregnancy is very low. If she's that young and does happen to be pregnant, you'd probably end up with a dead rat if you let the pregnancy continue.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Nijidoragon said:


> This is my first time owning rats. My female rat got sort of fat and I think there are little dots where the nipples are??? A friend who is a biologist said they might just mean she's maturing . they aren't popping out but you can see little dots. Is there anything I should know health wise about pregnant rats? Do I need to feed her anything special? Should I separate her from her friend rat who is about 5 weeks old? *If she is pregnant I'm giving the babies to my friend who will take them to a guy who kills rats humanely so they can be snake food.* Will it upset the mother if I take the babies too early??? What should I do?


To the sentence I bolded: I'm interested in why you say you will choose that particular option?

Do you not feel an emergency spay would be more humane?

I'm having trouble processing how you can both view your rat girl as a companion animal and her offspring as food.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

What circumstances did she come from?


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok what the heck? There are about 3 different options I can think of that doesn't involve killing the kittens. Also when a female goes into heat her nipples can get a bit more showy so...is her vagina kinda gaping?


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Is everyone that cries about animals being used as food a vegan? Humane euthanasia is a completely valid option, especially since it would be used to benefit another animal.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

deedeeiam said:


> Is everyone that cries about animals being used as food a vegan? Humane euthanasia is a completely valid option, especially since it would be used to benefit another animal.


Definitely not and I own two reptiles that eat rodents. But ending the pregnancy seems like a better option in my opinion. Maybe I'm a sucker for my mommy rats, but I just don't think I could let one go through the stress of pregnancy and birth and then just take the babies away. My biggest concern is the rat's age since the cage mate is so young and from their previous post in a different section it didn't seem like the rat being discussed is much older.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

> Is everyone that cries about animals being used as food a vegan? Humane euthanasia is a completely valid option, especially since it would be used to benefit another animal.


I do not think you have to be a vegan to not want pet rats to be used as snake food. We are not as emotionally invested in farmed animals as we are in domesticated animals - might be hypocritical but does not mean people don't think that way. When an animal forms a relationship with humans, they are reluctant to see its life ended as a meal. Some would not want someone to eat a horse, a dog, a cat etc for the same reasons. When you do not know the animal, you can stay emotionally unattached about the process. That is not to say that it is right, but you do not need to be so judgmental yourself just because you cannot for one second see why someone cannot understand how you can offer up the offspring of your pet up for humane euthanasia. P.S. I do not have a horse in this race, I just hate it when people tell others that they need to be a saint in order to have an opinion.


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a mouse that is pregnant and I got her that way. I own 4 snakes, all of which eat rodents... but I could never imagine feeding her babies to my snakes. I feed live mice to my snakes, but caring for an animal and raising it as food is not something myself I think I could do. I'd honestly be pretty upset about doing that or knowing the fate of the babies would just to be eaten.

To me, it doesn't look like she's pregnant. I would take her to the vet and maybe get an examination done. She's very young and as kksrats said, you might end up with your rat dead if she has them. Get her spayed to prevent future accidents from happening.

If you can't afford the vet, then I'm not sure what to tell you :/


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

I can't agree with your options. I know a snake/reptiles etc has got to eat but that's just strange. I'm siding with emergency spay if she is pregnant, or you'd have a mama and her babies gone, you could help raise the babies and sell to loving homes, or give them to a rescue if you can't/do not want to rehome yourself. If not, get her spayed but keep them separated until you figure out what you're doing. But I do find it odd that you have such little regard for these possible little lives. They are not bred for feeders and should not be treated a such.

P.S I am vegan so I can say this and be completely justified.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

dokkajane said:


> But I do find it odd that you have such little regard for these possible little lives. They are not bred for feeders and should not be treated a such.


They weren't "bred" as pets...they weren't specifically bred at all. There's no emotional connection for the OP. Basically, all anyone is doing is arguing about when to kill the possible babies. If the rat is pregnant, we don't know what stage she's at. Let's just pull out a uterus full of babies and hope they're not far enough along not to suffocate on the table.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

kksrats said:


> Definitely not and I own two reptiles that eat rodents. But ending the pregnancy seems like a better option in my opinion. Maybe I'm a sucker for my mommy rats, but I just don't think I could let one go through the stress of pregnancy and birth and then just take the babies away. My biggest concern is the rat's age since the cage mate is so young and from their previous post in a different section it didn't seem like the rat being discussed is much older.


 She's older than my younger rat. She's about half her full grown size so..would pregnancy kill her??


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

deedeeiam said:


> They weren't "bred" as pets...they weren't specifically bred at all. There's no emotional connection for the OP. Basically, all anyone is doing is arguing about when to kill the possible babies. If the rat is pregnant, we don't know what stage she's at. Let's just pull out a uterus full of babies and hope they're not far enough along not to suffocate on the table.


Actually, if you had actually bothered to quote the other options I mentioned, I gave the option of re homing and also rescue when the babies were old enough to do so. So no, your point was invalid. We are giving options to the bizarre way she actually stated. Even zabora said she could think of more things to do with the babies than feed for snakes. And in all honesty, if the rat is young, then the litter will probably kill her like others have stated before. But she probably isn't pregnant, in which case I am thankful if that was the only fate she had in mind for them.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Nijidoragon said:


> She's older than my younger rat. She's about half her full grown size so..would pregnancy kill her??


And half her grown size? Can you put that in months or something? But as long as she is between 4 - 8 months, she should survive....unless there are problems with said pregnancy. Just be prepared, and again, if she isn't, get her spayed to avoid any future mishaps and scares.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

deedeeiam said:


> They weren't "bred" as pets...they weren't specifically bred at all. There's no emotional connection for the OP. Basically, all anyone is doing is arguing about when to kill the possible babies. If the rat is pregnant, we don't know what stage she's at. Let's just pull out a uterus full of babies and hope they're not far enough along not to suffocate on the table.


And also, I'll take it, you are certainly not vegan?


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I think there are enough babies in the world that suffer and enough being use for food. I'd espay. I don't really care if you feed them to a snake or not tbh. But I think it is against the rules of the forum I talk abou it? I'm not 100 percent though.I don't know how mothers react to their babies being taken away. I'm sure sad, since it's their instinct to protect them.she also doesn't look pregnant to me.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

dokkajane said:


> And half her grown size? Can you put that in months or something? But as long as she is between 4 - 8 months, she should survive....unless there are problems with said pregnancy. Just be prepared, and again, if she isn't, get her spayed to avoid any future mishaps and scares.


Why would I spay her ? I have two female rats so she's not going to be pregnant again. The pet store didn't tell me how she is. My younger rat is 4-5 weeks, and the rat I think is pregnant is two times her size.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Here's some older pictures I took (august 24th) she's bigger now.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry, read that wrong. For some reason I thought that she was in with boys, my apologies.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I would just get her spayed or a dose of galastop. You don't want to keep the babies, which means you'll put your little girl through the drama of giving birth (at a potentially very young age), and then take the babies away from her when they are young - possibly causing the mother further stress. If you don't want the babies don't let her have them. Although by the picture I'd say she isn't pregnant.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok first off any pregnancy can be dangerous. Usually they will be ok but that girl doesn't look older then 2-3 months so there are more complications to consider. Secondly why the **** do I have to be vegan to be mad about letting her have the litter which threatens her life or having the babies taken from her which can tramatize her?! You have options, consider them.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Zabora said:


> Ok first off any pregnancy can be dangerous. Usually they will be ok but that girl doesn't look older then 2-3 months so there are more complications to consider. Secondly why the **** do I have to be vegan to be mad about letting her have the litter which threatens her life or having the babies taken from her which can tramatize her?! You have options, consider them.


 Its the vegan handbook rule 1, you cannot be against any type of animal being brought to harm or state your opinion unless you have been animal product free for at least 5 months. But this rule may only be brought up by those who are not vegan of course.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

And I could never imagine taking a baby away from their mother in that situation. I didn't even think about her state of mind...i sure as **** wouldn't be too happy about it.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

dokkajane said:


> Its the vegan handbook rule 1, you cannot be against any type of animal being brought to harm or state your opinion unless you have been animal product free for at least 5 months. But this rule may only be brought up by those who are not vegan of course.


 right lets just ignore all the protests of us meat eaters because the vegans say so. Sorry but that doesn't trump my feelings on this matter. I can still eat meat and protest the killing of innocent PETS.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Exactly! I thought I was supposed to be the criticising vegan! Haha it's a silly argument to make, I see it everywhere when something like this topic crops up...you can love animals and still eat meat. We are naturally omnivores after all. And also reported this thread as gotchea was right, you cant discuss the use of rats as reptile food. Definitely the wrong place to post something like that anyway.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Please read the rules you agreed to when you signed up - discussing the feeding of rats to snakes (or anything else) is not permitted anywhere on the site (except maybe rants and raves). 

I echo what the others are saying - do not let her have these babies if you cannot care for them and ensure they are adopted out to good homes. It is your responsibility to make sure no unnecessary harm comes to your pet and that includes the babies. I understand that buying a pregnant rat from a store is not necessarily YOUR FAULT, but it is just one of those things that happens and you need to deal with appropriately - taking away and killing her babies because it's the easiest thing for YOU is a terribly selfish way to think. If you cannot care for her and the babies, surrender her to a friend, family member, or even rescue that can.

Edited to add: And if you do go through with her birth, we will be able to help you with the process, both leading up to and after - we have quite a few people here who have raised litters on their own (whether intentionally or not) and will be able to give you great advice on taking care of them.


----------

